# Pymatuning



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Any ice reports for Pymatuning would appreciated. I will be up Su


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Bigfillet said:


> Any ice reports for Pymatuning would appreciated. I will be up Su


The only thing I've herd is 3.5 to 6" I'll be there TMR to c for my self


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

FYI i did here they haven't opened the gates to Tuttle point yet


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Mike Hatfield said:


> FYI i did here they haven't opened the gates to Tuttle point yet


Ok thanks I will be up sunday


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Anybody go to pymatuning today?


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I was out from 730 to 10 this morning north of snodgrass. 6 inches of good ice. The snow from last night made the drag suck. Put a mix of bluegills and perch in the bucket


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Awesome thanks for the report


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

bumpus said:


> Anybody go to pymatuning today?


Yes fished off of Westford ice was 5-6in fishing was very slow.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I also fished in this area after I left Skeeter mid afternoon...Tough bite, lots of lookers. Ended with some crappies and perch. Couple eyes. I moved around alot. Just couldnt get them to commit.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Im on pymatuning right now out of Tuttle point think there's 6 shanty's out I'm on 12 inches of ice getting some Lookers but only one dink walleye as of now. Anyone coming out tomorrow? I'd like to go but ain't got a partner


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Fished the Jamestown end this morning 6 inches of black ice hardly any snow to speak of easy drag. Non stop gill action this morning. 15 fow. No one was there this morning till after 9 Am.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm going out on pymatuning somewhere tomorrow anyone else going to be out?


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

I'll b there Sunday..bumpus did you make it out I was wondering how thick the ice is now with all this cold weather?


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Out now I'm on 7inches


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Cool you out on tuttle?


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

No I went down around stalker island


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Got like 10 perch most were just a little to small to justify dirtying the knife


----------



## 1bigfish (Feb 3, 2014)

bumpus said:


> Got like 10 perch most were just a little to small to justify dirtying the knife[/


----------



## 1bigfish (Feb 3, 2014)

bumpus said:


> Got like 10 perch most were just a little to small to justify dirtying the knife


You were out with Ted you will never catch anything but small fish with him


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Ill be out sunday across the lake from stockers island. Hoping to get into some crappie this week. Last sunday the perch and bluegills kept me busy.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

1bigfish said:


> You were out with Ted you will never catch anything but small fish with him


I was in fact fishing with Ted 90% of what we caught was dinks but I caught more than him so I win I guess


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

We found some Sunday alittle slow but it was a beautiful day.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Good job, Mr. Hatfield. Looks like ya got some real nice crappies there, bro.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks. We also caught 8 catfish biggest going 6lbs or so. That's the first time we have caught a cat at pymatuning on hard water


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I was on Pymatuning on Saturday.......I couldn't stop catching catfish. We got a couple perch, but it was mostly a cat-fest. 

We were on the North end.....tried a few different locations.....all resulted in catfish.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

They had to of stalked some in there in the last couple of years because numbers have just sky rocketed


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Has anyone seen pymatuning in person in the past few days haven't heard a report in a while


----------

